# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển nhân viên vận hàng máy cơ khí chấn, gấp, máy CNC

## Nguyễn Thu Trang

INOX VINH VƯỢNG CẦN TUYỂN:

Nhân viên vận hành máy CNC số lượng 03 người, 
- Có thể đọc hiểu bản vẽ gia công cơ khí.
- Vận hành tốt máy gia công cơ khí (chấn, gấp, đột CNC)
- Chăm chỉ, cẩn thận và nhiệt tình trong công việc
- Có khả năng làm việc độc lập, theo nhóm
QUYỀN LỢI ĐƯỢC HƯỞNG
Được đầy đủ các chế độ BHXH, BHYT, ...sau khi ký HĐLĐ chính thức theo quy định của Nhà nước. 
- Tạo môi trường làm việc năng động, thoải mái. Thông tin công ty xem tại trang inoxvinhvuong.com
- Mức lương: 5 - 7 triệu (tuỳ kinh nghiệm)
- Có chỗ ở cho nhân viên ở xa
- Làm việc tại nhà máy công ty khu vực Thượng Cát, quận Bắc Từ Liêm, Hà Nội
YÊU CẦU KHÁC
Người liên hệ: Anh Minh
Điện thoại liên hệ : 0913053550
HỒ SƠ BAO GỒM
1. Đơn xin việc 
2. Sơ yếu lý lịch có dán ảnh
3. Giấy Khám sức khỏe
4. Giấy CMND

----------

